# New boardgirl



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome! A lot of knowledge floating around here. Enjoy!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Kaelan said:


> Totally hooked! Had a blast on my snowvacation, first time boarding was seriously awesome! The girlfriend and myself have enjoyed ourselves so much that we bought our own gear last week and hope we've done okay.
> 
> Gf: Nidecker Elle 152, Burton Malavita and Vans Aura-boots
> Myself: Arbor Del Rey 153, Union Atlas and also Vans Aura-boots
> ...


Don't chya mean 2 new boardgirls:tongue4:ccasion14:


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You a dude with a girlfriend or a chick with a girlfriend? Either way, post some pics of the Girl or girls involved. Action pics are good too

Sorry, guess poutnany hasn't seen this thread yet. Someone had to ask.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol.....! Aaannnnd he seals up the exit plan.


----------



## Kaelan (Apr 18, 2013)

Argo said:


> You a dude with a girlfriend or a chick with a girlfriend? Either way, post some pics of the Girl or girls involved. Action pics are good too
> 
> Sorry, guess poutnany hasn't seen this thread yet. Someone had to ask.


I'm a chick with a girlfriend, yep :laugh: I'll ask her if she'd be interested in joining these boards. As soon as we have some actionpics I'll post em. 

This one's from the gf, our last vacation.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Kaelan said:


> I'm a chick with a girlfriend, yep :laugh: As soon as we have some actionpics I'll post em.



hmy: :wavetowel2::wavetowel2:

You are in for it now..... !  



:welcome:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Where the hell is poutanen? The pervs are circling and he's AWOL.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> Lol.....! Aaannnnd he seals up the exit plan.


You thought wrong..... It worked.

Welcome to the forum and snowboarding new snowboard chicks.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Argo said:


> You thought wrong..... It worked.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and snowboarding new snowboard chicks.


Lol. Obviously some cool chicks. :thumbsup:

And... Wtf is poutnanney? Shit he attacked my wife within seconds. :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> Sorry, guess poutnany hasn't seen this thread yet. Someone had to ask.





Kaelan said:


> I'm a chick with a girlfriend, yep :laugh:





Donutz said:


> Where the hell is poutanen? The pervs are circling and he's AWOL.


Kaelan... Welcome to the forums and to our wonderful sport!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ lol

i like how the orig post was also asking about gear, but no one bothered to read that far... hahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

stan_darsh said:


> ^^ lol
> 
> i like how the orig post was also asking about gear, but no one bothered to read that far... hahahahahahhahahaha


I had nothing negative to say about it. All pretty decent gear.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Argo said:


> I had nothing negative to say about it. All pretty decent gear.


lolol this could be SBF tag line: "if you don't have anything negative to say, don't say anything at all."


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Kaelan said:


> Totally hooked! Had a blast on my snowvacation, first time boarding was seriously awesome! The girlfriend and myself have enjoyed ourselves so much that we bought our own gear last week and hope we've done okay.
> 
> Gf: Nidecker Elle 152, Burton Malavita and Vans Aura-boots
> Myself: Arbor Del Rey 153, Union Atlas and also Vans Aura-boots
> ...



Sorry.... I didn't realize you were asking for gear advice :dizzy: 

All I can comment on is the double BOA. 

I have the same and searched high and low for the system / boot that was right for me. I ended up with the DC Status dual ZONE double BOA. While I'm not sure if the dual zone really matters I am sure that BOA is for me more convenient both while booting up and adjusting in the filed. 

It has loosened a couple times on me but it's been minimal. The system is so quick to adjust in the cold windy weather when riding and first suiting up. Way better than laces IMO. 

The only other boots I owned were the F22s with their own speed lace system. It was nice and reliable, just slower in the super wet/wind/cold weather. 

Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Kaelan... Welcome to the forums and to our wonderful sport!











10char


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeeehaa, two more girls/women in the forum. That increases the ratio to what? 2%? 
Warm :welcome: 
Where do you ride? Are there any mountains in Belgium? Had the image that it's rather flat up there...




pdxrealtor said:


> Wtf is poutnanney? Shit he attacked my wife within seconds. :laugh:


Hmmm... no creeping detected to myself neither... :huh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Yeeehaa, two more girls/women in the forum. That increases the ratio to what? 2%?
> 
> 
> Hmmm... no creeping detected to myself neither...


 :WTF:

...I have to say, That Honestly Hurts my feelings!!! I thought I'd "Creeped You Out" sufficiently by now??? (...Truth be told, I _have_ been slacking lately! Had to in order to squeeze in 48 days for the season, but I'm back _NOW!!_)

Kaelan,.. welcome! Can't wait to see the ....Ah-hmmmm, _"Action"_ pics of you & your *GF???* hmy:hmy:

Be still my beating,.. heart!!! :tongue4: 

Seriously, Welcome!!! Not so seriously,.. Hubba Hubba!!!  :tongue4:
(...hope you got a GoooooD sense of humor!!!)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

> Hmmm... no creeping detected to myself neither... :huh:



Pretty sure you didn't get the PM then:cheeky4:


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol @ seriouscat... I'm changing my ways man!



pdxrealtor said:


> And... Wtf is poutnanney? Shit he attacked my wife within seconds. :laugh:





neni said:


> Hmmm... no creeping detected to myself neither... :huh:


See by attacking pdx's wife (especially since her name is pdxrealtorswife or something similar) I knew I'd get him riled up! :yahoo:

If I leg hump every girl (or pair of girls... oh baby) that come in here, we'll have too much of a sausage fest. Methinks it's best to just treat everyone the same.









Neni, if you're ever in Canada we should go tumble in the hay.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> If I leg hump every girl (or pair of girls... oh baby) that come in here, we'll have too much of a sausage fest. Methinks it's best to just treat everyone the same.
> 
> 
> 
> .


:icon_scratch: so your gonna start humping dudes legs too?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So, Kaelen, now that you know what you're up against, you can decide if you want to run screaming from the place. :laugh:

On a more serious note, and to answer pdxrealtor's comment -- I went from a single Boa (Ride Jacksons) to a double Boa (Thirty-Two Focus) and I find the difference is significant. I have to give the lower half an extra crank, which I wasn't able to do with the Rides, but I have NO heel lift now.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Donutz said:


> So, Kaelen, now that you know what you're up against, you can decide if you want to run screaming from the place. :laugh:


Guess she ran off!


----------

